# CrossRoads RV's



## thumbs (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone have any information concerning these units.  Saw them at a show over the weekend and they looked pretty nice.  Anyone own one and if so what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## amishhog (Jul 10, 2002)

CrossRoads RV's

Crossroads RV ARE ONE OF THE HIGHEST RATED RV'S IN THE RV BUYERS GUIDE. OUT OF 416 FITH WHEELS RATED 64 WERE RATED 4 STAR AND 10 OF THOSE WERE CROSSROADS. OUT OF 64 TRAVEL TRAILER RATED 5 WERE GIVEN A 4 STAR RATING AND 3 OF THOSE WERE CROSSROADS. NOT TO BAD IF YOU ASK ME.



Edited by - amishhog on Jul 10 2002  8:11:19 PM


----------



## Southstl (Jul 12, 2002)

CrossRoads RV's

Hello thumbs, I sure hope you do not make your decission to buy ANY RV from ratings from some Consumer Group. Read what the groups have to say, and study, ask questions, study, and ask more questions. Consumer Groups are the groups opinions. Everyone has an opinion. 
Example, we had a TT and it was rated as the sorriest towing trailer on the market. We never had 1 problem with it, the TT towed like a dream, we were comfortable controlling the unit in hard breaking situations.  What I am trying to say is, read all the information you can, ask many questions, and study. You are the one that has to be happy with your purchase. Let us know how you do. Finding that RV that just grabs you when you walk-in, may take a  while. There are many good units out there. Good luck and Happy RVing.

Steve



2001 f250 CC PSD
2002 Montana 5th Wheel
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## Matt Hans (Jul 29, 2002)

CrossRoads RV's

I've been the Crossroads Rep for about five years.  If you've got questions about product,  new things coming out.  How to reach the factory, factory tours, looking for a dealer,  ect.  email me at mfhans@innernet.net

Matt Hans


----------

